# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Diet tips for clean bulk on Sustanon and D-bol

## jbravobg

Maybe I'm posting in the wrong section, sorry for that
This will be my first cycle:

1-12 Sustanon 500mg/wk
1-4 Dbol 30mg/ed

PCT is in check

I know how to eat and grow naturally, but I have no idea how to eat while on juice. 

I'm 185lbs 10% BF my caloric maintenance is 2800cals. So to grow LEAN I have to add additional 500cals, right ? When i gain weight from the cycle, I'll adjust my caloric intake becouse my maintenace will rise? 
My goal is not to become fat and bloated, I want only quality muscle with no over 2%BF incrase during the cycle.
My ratio will be 40/40/20
I'm looking for some tips from ur guys. I gave read most of u recommend 4000cals per day for my weight but WTF, 1200 over my maintenance? Or maybe I'm wrong... is it the same when u grow natturally and when u add juice?

----------


## fatback25

This is my first post in awhile......good to be back. 

If this is your first cycle I would suggest doing a Test only cycle just to see how your body reacts to drugs. Test E would be fantastic especially if you don't want too much bloat as per Sus gives you ALOT of bloat. My first cyle was Test only and it was pound for pound the best one Ive ever had out of 3 cycles. You can still run the dbol to give you a kick while the Test E takes time to get going. Sus is also hard on your body and will shut you down so will Test but not as bad, either way you need to have a good PCT plan too.

Eat the same clean food as you would off roids but increase the volume of your food. But be careful not to go ape shit with careless eating as you will gain some unwanted bodyfat. The success of your first cycle will reflect your diet. 

BTW what are your stats, age?

Sample cycle:

1-12 Test Enanthate /Cypionate 500mg/wk
1-4 D-bol 30-40mg/wk

PCT

Good luck bro.

----------


## jbravobg

thanks mate, yes I know that i have to eat more food while on cycle but how much is too much ? Is 500cals over maintenance ok to gain considerable mass? I'm 21yo 5 years lifting experience

and yes enanthate is better choice, if i can get it legit i'll take it instead of sustanon .

any tips other than AI to prevent the bloat ?

----------


## taiboxa

> thanks mate, yes I know that i have to eat more food while on cycle but how much is too much ? Is 500cals over maintenance ok to gain considerable mass? I'm 21yo 5 years lifting experience
> 
> and yes enanthate is better choice, if i can get it legit i'll take it instead of sustanon .
> 
> any tips other than AI to prevent the bloat ?


your metabolic rate really isnt increased thta much... just a PROPER bulking diet protocol is all you need.

----------


## fatback25

> thanks mate, yes I know that i have to eat more food while on cycle but how much is too much ? Is 500cals over maintenance ok to gain considerable mass? I'm 21yo 5 years lifting experience
> 
> and yes enanthate is better choice, if i can get it legit i'll take it instead of sustanon .
> 
> any tips other than AI to prevent the bloat ?


Bro, when I ran Test E, I had no problem with bloat, but that was just me personally. I have ran 4 cycles in the past and never used an AI. As far as Sus goes I'm not sure. 

As far as the diet goes, everyone is different. You will have to toy and tweak your diet as you go. Coutning calories is good but its better to keep track of your macros, like protein, carbs fats. At 185lbs and 10% bf, I assume you have a very efficient metabolism. So 500 extra cals may not be enough, especially if you are on anabolics. Your body is going to need alot of food. Keep it well fed!

----------


## jbravobg

thanks guys, very helpfull, by the way, tai and fatback, what is the best macro for average bulking cycle according ur own experience, is 40p/40c/20f any good?
Thanks

----------


## DixMay06

Yeah that should be a good diet tips... but what is the best macro for average bulking cycle according on your own experience??





_________________
Best Diet Pills

----------

